# Merit List for 2007-2008 merit list on self finance scheme



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is the link, for all those who got in, congrats!!!!!

http://www.hec.gov.pk/new/AcademicA...tudents/download/merit_list_SFS_2007-2008.pdf


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

ali9686 said:


> http://www.hec.gov.pk/new/AcademicA...tudents/download/merit_list_SFS_2007-2008.pdf


Although this is the only list that has been published online by the HEC, it should be noted that it *is not* the latest one. It's the first merit list, but a lot of names have been removed because a couple of people from the top of the list chose to take seats under PTAP, clearing up space for those who were on the waiting list. For the most recent listing or to see if you made the second cut, I would recommend contacting the Higher Education Commission first hand via phone or email.


----------

